# Afro had Hercules



## norcalgoats (Feb 22, 2014)

The first baby born here kidded today. She was accidentally bred at 7 months (buck jumped the fence). She's almost 1 and had a huge single buckling that was stuck stuck. She was pushing for 30 minutes...no progress just seeping fluid so I went in felt legs pointing way up (trying to come out her back I swear) I had to grab them and pull to even get them out it was such a tight fit. It took another 20 minutes and 3 people to finally deliver the giant (Hercules). I'm so happy it all ended well though  both mom and baby doing great.

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow his head looks nearly as large as mama's! Good work getting him out!!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I had one of those a couple years back...husband held the front end of momma while I pulled the big boy out. Not fun!!! Good job! Glad it all worked out.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## norcalgoats (Feb 22, 2014)

Almost, he's huge I still can't believe we got him out! And alive! I was sure I was gonna tear something, but everything seems good except her udder is still itty bitty. But he seems well fed.

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh, wow! Glad all ended well! Beautiful kid. Bet he won't have too much trouble thriving.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Love the momma and kid matching white spot!


----------



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

So glad that it turned out well! He is a big boy!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Jeepers creepers is that a biggun :shock::shock::shock:
Glad everyone is OK , my goodness !!!
Congrats :hugs:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Holy Smokes! He's huge! Congrats and so happy it turned out ok!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Huge, congrats.


----------



## norcalgoats (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks everyone! She was our last to kid until June (if Medusa took took)

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

congratulations! what a big boy!! glad everyone is doing good


----------

